# Geo Coding photgraghs



## Craigslist Hack

Why do the nationals feel they need geocoding on pics?

Here is yet another new requirement coming down the pipeline and guess how much we will be compensated for this additional requirement?:whistling2:


----------



## hammerhead

I totally agree. really dont want to buy another dam camera. I love the nikon coolpix aw100. now it looks like these are the choices.

Geocoding is the process of collecting the latitude and longitude. Most mobile devices and tablets have the ability to geocode photographs. Newer cameras also possess this capability; some of which include:

Samsung WB800F Smart Digital Camera 
Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ10 
Nikon Coolpix P6000 
Canon PowerShot S110 
Panasonic Lumix DMC-Ts5 Shock and Waterproof


----------



## Craigslist Hack

hammerhead said:


> I totally agree. really dont want to buy another dam camera. I love the nikon coolpix aw100. now it looks like these are the choices.
> 
> Geocoding is the process of collecting the latitude and longitude. Most mobile devices and tablets have the ability to geocode photographs. Newer cameras also possess this capability; some of which include:
> 
> Samsung WB800F Smart Digital Camera
> Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ10
> Nikon Coolpix P6000
> Canon PowerShot S110
> Panasonic Lumix DMC-Ts5 Shock and Waterproof



I just bought a new camera and I paid a good bit for it. The zoom feature on this camera is good enough to take pics of a roof from the ground. This is useful if we have already turned in bids and are just doing a PCR or something. I would guess my cam may have this feature built into it? The issue however is that they expect us to do yet one more thing with no additional compensation.

Recently we have been asked to pay for:

Background checks
Cost estimators
New Camera's

That is just off the top of my head.


----------



## hammerhead

what happens when you get in a area that the signal work work. also they say it cuts battery life in half.

I found this .
http://www.iwinst.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/NikonCoolpixGeotagging.pdf


----------



## cover2

Just one more reason to get out and not get into this business, spend more money to make less!! 
The powers that be in this industry are truly out of control now.
One more requirement to confuse the cube jockeys and make your life miserable.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Samsung WB800F Smart Digital Camera -$221.00
Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ10- $350.00
Nikon Coolpix P6000- $100.00 not sure the $100.00 one offers the coding?
Canon PowerShot S110- $250.00
Panasonic Lumix DMC-Ts5 Shock and Waterproof-$300.00

So how many of these camera's do you think offer a 640X480 resolution?

How many times have you guys ruined a camera in the field? At $300.00 a pop that is going to hurt.


----------



## BPWY

I wouldn't do it.

Unless they go back to paying $25 to $50 a photo package. 

I believe HUD still pays for this, but you aint getting that money.


----------



## Splinterpicker

*they are covering their ass*

It is a way for them to make sure you went there and did the work ! I went through this with the old FAS. It was a cluster and it did cause some problems as mentioned when as I expeirenced too you dont have coverage in the hills of nowhere land. The GPS coordination is off of cell towers and is good to 1500 FT. Who are the nationals other than AFAS that are requiring this ?? Last I was aware of SG was not requiring this.


----------



## hammerhead

http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-Coolpix-P6000-Vibration-Reduction/dp/B001DO15J2

I about fell over dead. I have not looked at all of them but it looks like most have a retractable lens. 

Plus having to buy lots of spare batteries.

Why the hell do they need this anyway? But you still need street signs and addresses?


----------



## Coos-NH

It wouldn't surprise me if the industry started moving towards tablets. Cable, satellite and telecommunications companies are already using them to complete work orders. GPS coding, locations and work orders are all pumped through prioritized software programs and completed in real time using a cloud. It would eliminate a lot of middle and lower management companies, leaving a higher profit at the top.


----------



## Zuse

Craigslist Hack said:


> Why do the nationals feel they need geocoding on pics?
> 
> Here is yet another new requirement coming down the pipeline and guess how much we will be compensated for this additional requirement?:whistling2:


First Ive heard of this..in my state there are many area's you can't get cell phone service, much less get a GPS to work properly. I do know that most cell phones with camera's stamp GPS coordinates into the picture automatically. But camera's that's a new one. 

I'm curious where did you hear this, and which company is asking you to do this. 

This could get expensive with all the camera's my guys go threw.


----------



## BamaPPC

Coos-NH said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if the industry started moving towards tablets. Cable, satellite and telecommunications companies are already using them to complete work orders. GPS coding, locations and work orders are all pumped through prioritized software programs and completed in real time using a cloud. It would eliminate a lot of middle and lower management companies, leaving a higher profit at the top.


SG is rolling this out in 2014. Want all pictures uploaded from the field via cell phone app.
Problem is, that's what I hired office staff to do. The knuckle draggers I have working in the field can barely take care of the hammers I give them.
I did not hire them for their tech savvyness. It's going to be interesting to see if SG can make this new requirement stick. Or if I can devise a work around. Cell phones can upload from the office just as well from the jobsite.


----------



## hammerhead

I know MCS is starting March 3rd


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Zuse said:


> First Ive heard of this..in my state there are many area's you can't get cell phone service, much less get a GPS to work properly. I do know that most cell phones with camera's stamp GPS coordinates into the picture automatically. But camera's that's a new one.
> 
> I'm curious where did you hear this, and which company is asking you to do this.
> 
> This could get expensive with all the camera's my guys go threw.



This is a requirement with a couple of my clients already and it has been a topic of discussion with 2 others. The large client you and I share has mentioned it but never indicated if or when they were going to it.

I would love a system where we could upload from the field and go on to the next job. That would make my life whole again. The office time required to process orders currently is far greater than the time spent in the field actually performing the work.


----------



## BamaPPC

Craigslist Hack said:


> This is a requirement with a couple of my clients already and it has been a topic of discussion with 2 others. The large client you and I share has mentioned it but never indicated if or when they were going to it.
> 
> I would love a system where we could upload from the field and go on to the next job. That would make my life whole again. The office time required to process orders currently is far greater than the time spent in the field actually performing the work.


I've been trying to get a handle on this. I haven't yet actually tried it. But, from the outside, the logistics of uploading photos from the field does nothing to help the updating process. Other than making the photos available to the office staff sooner. But, the photos are not the only part that needs to be conveyed from the field to the office staff.

The office needs the information about what to bill, what to bid, what damages are present, dimensions of mold, soffit damage, cubic yards of debris, pool dimensions, ect. And, that's not the only input the office staff needs. They need input from me on specifics of amounts to bid, and/ or wording to include in bid descriptions. I just don't see how uploading photos from the field is going to reduce the work load. For us, the actual uploading of photos takes less than 5 minutes per order. I forsee that translating into a 10-20 minute process for the field crew. I'll explain, As I understand the phone app process, the filed crew has to login to the website, choose a group of photos to upload to a work order and then lable each photo as to it's content (debris, before lock change, ect). Now, here comes a small problem. When some of your photos have dual purpose. The photo shows damages and debris. You can't dual label the photos via the app, you can at present using the website direct from a desktop PC. Once the photos are uploaded then the field crew would have to call the office and spend several minutes (possibly 15-20) explaining the content of the photos and giving specifics on damages and bill and bid items. I don't see this as an improvement. Currently, the office staff only contacts the field crew to explain unclear items. At present, the field crew writes the bid, bill, and damage descriptions on the work order. Turns the camera memory card and all paperwork into the office when ever they are close to the office, be that at end of day or if they have a job within 5 miles of the office. And we will try to route the jobs close to the office for midday completion.

And photo editing - content - your crew takes a photo that shows one of your guys with a cigarette in his hand or mouth.
Composition - photo showing a room but the brightness and contrast need to be adjusted to be able to see the objects in the room.

Both of these situations need office staff attention. While I have a standing order to not smoke on jobsites, the client doesn't need to see that photo. I'll crop it and discipline the employee myself.

So, if you're already making the photos from field via phone app work, how about sharing how you make it work. Do you provide smart phones to your crews? Tablets? And how do you handle the logistics? How do you work around not being able to edit photos for content or composition?


----------



## Craigslist Hack

BamaPPC said:


> I've been trying to get a handle on this. I haven't yet actually tried it. But, from the outside, the logistics of uploading photos from the field does nothing to help the updating process. Other than making the photos available to the office staff sooner. But, the photos are not the only part that needs to be conveyed from the field to the office staff.
> 
> The office needs the information about what to bill, what to bid, what damages are present, dimensions of mold, soffit damage, cubic yards of debris, pool dimensions, ect. And, that's not the only input the office staff needs. They need input from me on specifics of amounts to bid, and/ or wording to include in bid descriptions. I just don't see how uploading photos from the field is going to reduce the work load. For us, the actual uploading of photos takes less than 5 minutes per order. I forsee that translating into a 10-20 minute process for the field crew. I'll explain, As I understand the phone app process, the filed crew has to login to the website, choose a group of photos to upload to a work order and then lable each photo as to it's content (debris, before lock change, ect). Now, here comes a small problem. When some of your photos have dual purpose. The photo shows damages and debris. You can't dual label the photos via the app, you can at present using the website direct from a desktop PC. Once the photos are uploaded then the field crew would have to call the office and spend several minutes (possibly 15-20) explaining the content of the photos and giving specifics on damages and bill and bid items. I don't see this as an improvement. Currently, the office staff only contacts the field crew to explain unclear items. At present, the field crew writes the bid, bill, and damage descriptions on the work order. Turns the camera memory card and all paperwork into the office when ever they are close to the office, be that at end of day or if they have a job within 5 miles of the office. And we will try to route the jobs close to the office for midday completion.
> 
> And photo editing - content - your crew takes a photo that shows one of your guys with a cigarette in his hand or mouth.
> Composition - photo showing a room but the brightness and contrast need to be adjusted to be able to see the objects in the room.
> 
> Both of these situations need office staff attention. While I have a standing order to not smoke on jobsites, the client doesn't need to see that photo. I'll crop it and discipline the employee myself.
> 
> So, if you're already making the photos from field via phone app work, how about sharing how you make it work. Do you provide smart phones to your crews? Tablets? And how do you handle the logistics? How do you work around not being able to edit photos for content or composition?


All we are able to do at this time is submit photo's via cell phone apps. It sucks in bad areas and MOST of our work is rural. The only time this is really even helpful to us is when the client is waiting on a rush order or some other such situation.

Then you have to take into consideration the cost estimators and multiple bids like you mentioned. After all you have to provide a bid to tarp, repair, and one to replace every single roof with damage. 

We are averaging more time in the office on orders than we are the field and that is a fact!

Still in a perfect world it would be a dream come true to have an app where we could submit and close out an order from the field. Never going to happen but a guy can dream.

I used to live in Alabama! Chula Vista outside of Birmingham probably my favorite place I have ever lived.


----------



## Trey9007

Ive been using apps for a few months now. They arent that bad. I dont really likecompleting interior inspections with the apps because of the labeling. So I imagine they can be a bit of a pain for some of the scenarios seen in the Preservation side of the house.

SG vendors have been requiring their subs maintain a 95% rate for inspections completed with their app. So the real number is probably 80%-85%. I assume if any of the others start to go this route they will probably have a similar requirement. Asking for 100% app completion is not something I would think anyone can expect.

Although you take the photos in the field, you dont have to transmit/upload them until you get back to the office or some place with good internet connection. I have gone into apps and made changes to photos. So, depending on the app, you may still be able to make changes. If you're able to choose the app, I would go with Inspectorade's app. Its pretty smooth. IIRC, with inspectorades app, if you have subs, you are able to review the pics uploaded by your subs and make changes before its sent to the client.


----------



## BamaPPC

Unfortunately, we are not given a choice of apps. And as I understand it, the main reason it's being required is to prevent the editing of the photos.

Which seems to me to be one more level of control on how I perform work. Adding one more reason I'm being treated like an employee.

The work around I've been pondering is take the photos. Bring them to the office just like we do now. Then transfer the photos to a phone or tablet that has the app to upload them to the website. Just adding another step, but it will allow me to continue to control the flow of information from the office. As I said, I don't want my field crews performing updates or uploading photos before they have been reviewed by office staff.


----------



## Trey9007

BamaPPC said:


> Unfortunately, we are not given a choice of apps. And as I understand it, the main reason it's being required is to prevent the editing of the photos.
> 
> Which seems to me to be one more level of control on how I perform work. Adding one more reason I'm being treated like an employee.
> 
> The work around I've been pondering is take the photos. Bring them to the office just like we do now. Then transfer the photos to a phone or tablet that has the app to upload them to the website. Just adding another step, but it will allow me to continue to control the flow of information from the office. As I said, I don't want my field crews performing updates or uploading photos before they have been reviewed by office staff.


 
I dont know what app you will be using, but my experience tells me your work around most likely wont work. You can take photos from the app and place on another device. But I havent seen it where you take a photo from another device and place into the app. The app does all the geo coding and date/time stamping, and it does not recognize photos that it didnt generate.

Im assuming you are using Android or Apple devices. You can take the phone or tablet and connect it to your lap top. You can then get inside the device and search for the folders with your photos. You can then review the photos before you upload them to the client. If you see a problem photo, you should be able to crop the photo and place it back into the folder. I have never caught a problem before uploading the order and have never tried this. Im going to try this on my next route.

I have had an order rejected, because they couldnt see something. I have gone into my device, extracted the photo, used Picasa to zoom into what the client says they couldnt see, and emailed the photo to the client. Client accepted, and all was good.


----------



## STARBABY

If everyone refused to do it ,what could they do? Remembered when I work for FAS they rolled out there program, never did do it! couldn`t see buying smart phones for all my employee to make it easyer for there QC department to screw me.


----------



## dac1204

When I started in this business I worked for a guy who had 2 crews. The field crews could barely operate the equipment with out breaking something. I took him from 2 crews to 5 because I started bidding everything where they just cut grass. He promoted me to supervisor and I started doing all of the initials. I routed all crews, uploaded all photos and submitted all of the bids. We had one office worker who double checked my work and filled out the pcr. This was all BOA work before SG took over. 

I outfitted the best truck (which was a quad cab GMC 2500) with an inverter, a cheap printer, camera chargers, extra cards and supplies, laptop stand. 

We had 750 grass cuts every two weeks so when we got them in I made a map using streets and trips. I sorted them into our zones and printed them for the guys in the morning. 

Everyone was required to cut 30 a day (tight routes with some houses being on same street) I also gave them an extra map with 30 more on it that corresponded with their area. If they got done early and wanted extra money they could start on that map. 

I say all that because I did all of the initials, evictions (used them when needed), reos, and repairs. I had a guy driving me around so I could update from the truck. I met up with everyone at lunch or when we could and then I started updating their work. 

They would have the bids (if any) written down and hand me the card, I would give them a blank one. 

We had internet in my truck so I would log in and upload away. It worked pretty well as I also got to QC the guys and their work while driving around.


----------



## Splinterpicker

BamaPPC said:


> I've been trying to get a handle on this. I haven't yet actually tried it. But, from the outside, the logistics of uploading photos from the field does nothing to help the updating process. Other than making the photos available to the office staff sooner. But, the photos are not the only part that needs to be conveyed from the field to the office staff.
> 
> The office needs the information about what to bill, what to bid, what damages are present, dimensions of mold, soffit damage, cubic yards of debris, pool dimensions, ect. And, that's not the only input the office staff needs. They need input from me on specifics of amounts to bid, and/ or wording to include in bid descriptions. I just don't see how uploading photos from the field is going to reduce the work load. For us, the actual uploading of photos takes less than 5 minutes per order. I forsee that translating into a 10-20 minute process for the field crew. I'll explain, As I understand the phone app process, the filed crew has to login to the website, choose a group of photos to upload to a work order and then lable each photo as to it's content (debris, before lock change, ect). Now, here comes a small problem. When some of your photos have dual purpose. The photo shows damages and debris. You can't dual label the photos via the app, you can at present using the website direct from a desktop PC. Once the photos are uploaded then the field crew would have to call the office and spend several minutes (possibly 15-20) explaining the content of the photos and giving specifics on damages and bill and bid items. I don't see this as an improvement. Currently, the office staff only contacts the field crew to explain unclear items. At present, the field crew writes the bid, bill, and damage descriptions on the work order. Turns the camera memory card and all paperwork into the office when ever they are close to the office, be that at end of day or if they have a job within 5 miles of the office. And we will try to route the jobs close to the office for midday completion.
> 
> And photo editing - content - your crew takes a photo that shows one of your guys with a cigarette in his hand or mouth.
> Composition - photo showing a room but the brightness and contrast need to be adjusted to be able to see the objects in the room.
> 
> Both of these situations need office staff attention. While I have a standing order to not smoke on jobsites, the client doesn't need to see that photo. I'll crop it and discipline the employee myself.
> 
> So, if you're already making the photos from field via phone app work, how about sharing how you make it work. Do you provide smart phones to your crews? Tablets? And how do you handle the logistics? How do you work around not being able to edit photos for content or composition?


PIECE OF CAKE
either method works

(1) keep all spiralbinders found in houses and write on it take picrture of what info is needed IE pool dimensions 30 X60 bid to cover TOTAL debris 60 yds

(2) I used a write and wipe board and took pictures with notes, details ETC

It was me and another person so I had to devise ways to remember what to bill after 14 hour days in the field and this ALWAYS worked. Get home and there it is a photo of what I had to do !

Smarter NOT harder :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsos

STARBABY said:


> If everyone refused to do it ,what could they do? Remembered when I work for FAS they rolled out there program, never did do it! couldn`t see buying smart phones for all my employee to make it easyer for there QC department to screw me.


AFAS has asked me to sign up and when I read this requirement I told them it was a deal breaker for me. 

I have my guys takes lots of extra pics of TO, repair and sales clean work so I can pick the ones that show the work the best and I am not going to buy new phones for everyone at $300 a pop. We also have quite few areas where there is no cell phone service. What then? How is it GEO tagged? 

They told me I can keep taking pics the way I have been and upload them to their website.


----------



## BamaPPC

Splinterpicker said:


> PIECE OF CAKE
> either method works
> 
> (1) keep all spiralbinders found in houses and write on it take picrture of what info is needed IE pool dimensions 30 X60 bid to cover TOTAL debris 60 yds
> 
> (2) I used a write and wipe board and took pictures with notes, details ETC
> 
> It was me and another person so I had to devise ways to remember what to bill after 14 hour days in the field and this ALWAYS worked. Get home and there it is a photo of what I had to do !
> 
> Smarter NOT harder :thumbup:


That may be a way to get the bid and bill item data to the office. But that photo also goes to the work order too. I don't want SG to see all my notes.

If I come up with a viable work around, I'll post it.


----------



## Splinterpicker

BamaPPC said:


> That may be a way to get the bid and bill item data to the office. But that photo also goes to the work order too. I don't want SG to see all my notes.
> 
> If I come up with a viable work around, I'll post it.


Copy that !!! With FAS's office app you could delete the photos in the office before final sort and upload and billing what about texting your office staff with teh specs ?? Also the geo tagging as stated is or at lease for fas's app was off of cellphone towers triangulating so no towers is NOT your fault ! Tho SG will try to make us feel like it is ! YES I did run into this and YES the WO did get approved.


----------



## BamaPPC

Splinterpicker said:


> Copy that !!! With FAS's office app you could delete the photos in the office before final sort and upload and billing what about texting your office staff with teh specs ?? Also the geo tagging as stated is or at lease for fas's app was off of cellphone towers triangulating so no towers is NOT your fault ! Tho SG will try to make us feel like it is ! YES I did run into this and YES the WO did get approved.


Texting? hmm, don't think trying to text 30 bid items or damages will work. That would take waaay too long. Especially for me. My big fingers don't text. I always hit more than one key at a time. It would take hours to text all that info.


----------



## STARBABY

BamaPPC said:


> Texting? hmm, don't think trying to text 30 bid items or damages will work. That would take waaay too long. Especially for me. My big fingers don't text. I always hit more than one key at a time. It would take hours to text all that info.


Ha same here! Love the auto correct too!


----------



## Trey9007

Unfortunately, the SG app is not an app that can be manipulated. On top of that, it isnt all that reliable. It sometimes doesn't save photos, freezes in middle of inspection, and they require you to spend time dealing with their tech support. Dont get me wrong, its a decent app. But it only has about 98% reliability. When you're used to dealing witha camera that alaways works, dealing with 98% reliability can be a bit of an issue. That drop off in realibilty can cause someone to need a return visit to a property for a photo.

If the SG app is the app your subs/employees will be using, I would suggest you train them good on how to take the kind of photos you want submitted. One piece of good news is I hear they are in the process of making it so that when an order is uploaded, it can be routed to a contractor's QC team first for approval. Right now, once an inspection is uploaded, it goes straight to SG. When or if the day will ever come, who knows?


----------



## Splinterpicker

Trey9007 said:


> Unfortunately, the SG app is not an app that can be manipulated. On top of that, it isnt all that reliable. It sometimes doesn't save photos, freezes in middle of inspection, and they require you to spend time dealing with their tech support. Dont get me wrong, its a decent app. But it only has about 98% reliability. When you're used to dealing witha camera that alaways works, dealing with 98% reliability can be a bit of an issue. That drop off in realibilty can cause someone to need a return visit to a property for a photo.
> 
> If the SG app is the app your subs/employees will be using, I would suggest you train them good on how to take the kind of photos you want submitted. One piece of good news is I hear they are in the process of making it so that when an order is uploaded, it can be routed to a contractor's QC team first for approval. Right now, once an inspection is uploaded, it goes straight to SG. When or if the day will ever come, who knows?


For all of you working with SG I hope this happens REALLY soon Yesterday would be a delay in my books


----------



## BamaPPC

Trey9007 said:


> Unfortunately, the SG app is not an app that can be manipulated. On top of that, it isnt all that reliable. It sometimes doesn't save photos, freezes in middle of inspection, and they require you to spend time dealing with their tech support. Dont get me wrong, its a decent app. But it only has about 98% reliability. When you're used to dealing witha camera that alaways works, dealing with 98% reliability can be a bit of an issue. That drop off in realibilty can cause someone to need a return visit to a property for a photo.
> 
> If the SG app is the app your subs/employees will be using, I would suggest you train them good on how to take the kind of photos you want submitted. One piece of good news is I hear they are in the process of making it so that when an order is uploaded, it can be routed to a contractor's QC team first for approval. Right now, once an inspection is uploaded, it goes straight to SG. When or if the day will ever come, who knows?


If we could route the photos to our office for QC prior to uploading into VW, might be a solution. But, it would also depend on whether or not we have full control of the photos while in QC. I forsee a copy going to our office and a copy going to SG. SG will still be trying to control the photos.
And catch anyone trying to amend the photos. 

Those few peckerheads that try to commit fraud by altering photos to show work completed that really wasn't, are making it really tough for the rest of us.


----------



## GTX63

BamaPPC said:


> Those few peckerheads that try to commit fraud by altering photos to show work completed that really wasn't, are making it really tough for the rest of us.


Thus the requirement for date and data stamps on everything.


----------



## Work911

Ok this will become a real problem in the up coming months when Wells mandates it with all there clients. Anyone that has any volume of work and is mandated to get your photos Geotaged is getting it somehow some way from Wells.

The Idea is that were at the correct property. That were not doing an Initial at the wrong house (there has been quite a bit of that in the news lately)

So couple of options:

We all of us use some sort of software that takes care of Date Stamp and time depending on the client you get work from.

The geotaging is within the properties of the photos, that is also editable when you run a pic or group of pics threw a software (ppw, Preservesoft ect...) just like date and time stamp.

So the next thing to do is to create (in the process currently) a program that adds the Lat and Long. Correct?

Problem 

This can be done on a couple photos, but there is no way to do it for an entire house, The geotracking actual can be mapped so the receiver or viewer can put all the pics in sink and map the property.

So regardless we have to get new cameras

Cheapest Ive found
https://www.google.com/search?rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&q=nikon+coolpix+AW100

Any thoughts

Let's find a resolution to this challenge.:thumbsup:

That's the biz were in

"fixing things that are broken"

I'm sure we can find a CREATIVE way to work threw this!:innocent:


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Work911 said:


> Ok this will become a real problem in the up coming months when Wells mandates it with all there clients. Anyone that has any volume of work and is mandated to get your photos Geotaged is getting it somehow some way from Wells.
> 
> The Idea is that were at the correct property. That were not doing an Initial at the wrong house (there has been quite a bit of that in the news lately)
> 
> So couple of options:
> 
> We all of us use some sort of software that takes care of Date Stamp and time depending on the client you get work from.
> 
> The geotaging is within the properties of the photos, that is also editable when you run a pic or group of pics threw a software (ppw, Preservesoft ect...) just like date and time stamp.
> 
> So the next thing to do is to create (in the process currently) a program that adds the Lat and Long. Correct?
> 
> Problem
> 
> This can be done on a couple photos, but there is no way to do it for an entire house, The geotracking actual can be mapped so the receiver or viewer can put all the pics in sink and map the property.
> 
> So regardless we have to get new cameras
> 
> Cheapest Ive found
> https://www.google.com/search?rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&q=nikon+coolpix+AW100
> 
> Any thoughts
> 
> Let's find a resolution to this challenge.:thumbsup:
> 
> That's the biz were in
> 
> "fixing things that are broken"
> 
> I'm sure we can find a CREATIVE way to work threw this!:innocent:


Why should we be searching for a creative way to get through this?

If I go to a restaurant and order a meal, then I ask my server for dessert the dessert is an additional cost. If I go to an oil change place and get my oil changed when the little scammer trots out with my dirty air filter to upsell me he is going to charge.

In life when you want additional services you pay additional fees. It needs to become that way in preservation as well.


----------



## S&Kpropertyservices

I'm not sure which app SG is using since we don't work for them, but we've been using Pruvan (by choice) for about 6 months now and we all love it, even my non-tech savvy field techs. I assign jobs at night. When they get to the property all they do is open the app, select the property, and start taking pics (automatically in 640 x 480 and geo-coding too, I believe) Once they finish, they hit the publish button and everything is sent directly to the online side, which I then have set up to download automatically to my computer. Pruvan also integrates nicely with PPW, which we use for 3 of our 6 clients, so photos are automatically uploaded there as well. All I have to do to process is go through the pictures and the notes my guys send me (they write all notes, measurements, etc down and then snap a pic at the end), calculate my bids & invoicing and that's it. No time spent resizing or uploading. And the best part.....I don't have to wait until they get home for the night to e-mail me pictures. I can process throughout the day and no longer stay up until midnight rushing to get things done!


----------



## mtmtnman

S&Kpropertyservices said:


> I'm not sure which app SG is using since we don't work for them, but we've been using Pruvan (by choice) for about 6 months now and we all love it, even my non-tech savvy field techs. I assign jobs at night. When they get to the property all they do is open the app, select the property, and start taking pics (automatically in 640 x 480 and geo-coding too, I believe) Once they finish, they hit the publish button and everything is sent directly to the online side, which I then have set up to download automatically to my computer. Pruvan also integrates nicely with PPW, which we use for 3 of our 6 clients, so photos are automatically uploaded there as well. All I have to do to process is go through the pictures and the notes my guys send me (they write all notes, measurements, etc down and then snap a pic at the end), calculate my bids & invoicing and that's it. No time spent resizing or uploading. And the best part.....I don't have to wait until they get home for the night to e-mail me pictures. I can process throughout the day and no longer stay up until midnight rushing to get things done!


The worst part of any live apps is that they are also time stamped. This will be the new angle the nationals use to drive down prices even further. "we see that your 15,000 Sq Ft lawn cut only took you 20 minutes to complete with a 2 man crew, Instead of $80 less discount we are paying $40 less discount. You should be happy with this as it's 120 per hour for a 2 man crew!"


----------



## Trey9007

mtmtnman said:


> The worst part of any live apps is that they are also time stamped. This will be the new angle the nationals use to drive down prices even further. "we see that your 15,000 Sq Ft lawn cut only took you 20 minutes to complete with a 2 man crew, Instead of $80 less discount we are paying $40 less discount. You should be happy with this as it's 120 per hour for a 2 man crew!"


Unfortunately thats just how it is. When changes are made, they're never designed to benefit the workers. Sometimes they do, but ultimately the change was made to benefit those at the top. But when you have dont have voice, and dont have a seat at the table when changes are being decided on, this is the result.

On the inspection side of things, I just got word that SG will now require every job to uploaded while at the site. From what I can tell this isnt sitting well with many people. I dont mind using the apps, but requiring them to be uploaded while on site is a bit much, IMO.


----------



## S&Kpropertyservices

Trey9007 said:


> On the inspection side of things, I just got word that SG will now require every job to uploaded while at the site. From what I can tell this isnt sitting well with many people. I dont mind using the apps, but requiring them to be uploaded while on site is a bit much, IMO.


What a bunch of  Good luck to all of the SG vendors in my state....I wonder how you're supposed to pull that off when the property is in a rural area with no cell/internet service?


----------



## Irnhrse5

The SG photo direct app is a good tool. There are two things wrong with it. Once you hit send from the queue, the pics automatically hit SG's server, which means no QC at the office. SG can see all photos uploaded to their system, even the ones that are deleted. So, the only way to QC is have the crews QC all their photos before they hit send, which means more training time. The second thing is there is no way to save historical photos. This is the biggest problem. Until they fix that, we will not use their app. 

SG has 2 different apps: the INSPI for inspections and photo direct for their P&P and REO vendors. My VPA confirmed that once the historical photo situation is fixed, use of the app will be mandatory. Until that situation is fixed, we won't use the app at all.

You can use the app with no connectivity. It saves all photos in a queue under the order number, separate from the rest. Once you establish connectivity again, you send the photos to the system. 

Ironhorse 5


----------



## Trey9007

Just recently got the official call that the uploading from the site rule is in effect. Im being told that 95% of orders need to be uploaded with in 30 mins of completion. 

The part that really pisses me off is how easy they are able to say 'we know this will slow you down a bit' and not see a problem. Slowing us down makes us less produdctive, which means we make less money. So, in many cases, people will be going out purchasing new phones and upgrading data plans, just so they have the wonderful oppurtunity to take a PAY CUT.....

WoW.... what a racket...


----------



## mtmtnman

Trey9007 said:


> Just recently got the official call that the uploading from the site rule is in effect. Im being told that 95% of orders need to be uploaded with in 30 mins of completion.
> 
> The part that really pisses me off is how easy they are able to say 'we know this will slow you down a bit' and not see a problem. Slowing us down makes us less produdctive, which means we make less money. So, in many cases, people will be going out purchasing new phones and upgrading data plans, just so they have the wonderful oppurtunity to take a PAY CUT.....
> 
> WoW.... what a racket...



People are dropping like flies in this business. It won't be long until they will have to either relax on the BS requirements or Up the pay......


----------



## ctquietcorner

Just got two memos that starting March 3rd both geo coding and time/date stamp are required. It appears it is going to start across the board for everyone if I read the memos correctly.


----------



## mtmtnman

Trey9007 said:


> Unfortunately thats just how it is. When changes are made, they're never designed to benefit the workers. Sometimes they do, but ultimately the change was made to benefit those at the top. But when you have dont have voice, and dont have a seat at the table when changes are being decided on, this is the result.
> 
> On the inspection side of things, I just got word that SG will now require every job to uploaded while at the site. From what I can tell this isnt sitting well with many people. I dont mind using the apps, but requiring them to be uploaded while on site is a bit much, IMO.



Good luck with that!!! No way in HELL i am staying within rifle range to upload an F-ing inspection!!!!!!


----------



## PropPresPro

mtmtnman said:


> Good luck with that!!! No way in HELL i am staying within rifle range to upload an F-ing inspection!!!!!!


Lol!!!

That's a cubicle mindset at work right there. Proves they have never been out in the field, or at least not lately.


----------



## grayghost

Trey9007 said:


> Unfortunately thats just how it is. When changes are made, they're never designed to benefit the workers. Sometimes they do, but ultimately the change was made to benefit those at the top. But when you have dont have voice, and dont have a seat at the table when changes are being decided on, this is the result.
> 
> On the inspection side of things, I just got word that SG will now require every job to uploaded while at the site. From what I can tell this isnt sitting well with many people. I dont mind using the apps, but requiring them to be uploaded while on site is a bit much, IMO.


 how are they going to enforce this as there are some areas of the country that have no cell service, like every job I go on for SG:whistling2:


----------



## mtmtnman

Geo-Coding won't do jack chit! Just more headache. They have no idea where their properties are in the 1st place! Why these companies cannot give us a parcel # or tax ID# is beyond comprehension!!!! Had a house i turned in as bad address. All my sources where tried. Turned it in as such Monday and they kick it back saying their inspector found it last month. I sent back screen shots of searches through tax records Etc. They said NOPE and sent me a pic of the last inspection and told me to find it. I happened to be in the county seat today and spent a half hour with the GIS office. We paged through plat books Etc. and FINALLY found a reference to the property. The owner died 3 years ago and the daughter got the house. Her last name is different thus we couldn't find it on the tax rolls. It was just by accident in one of the plat books we found it. So i go to the property 38 miles round trip into the mountains and 1 mile down a STEEP 1 lane logging road and found the place. Sure enough a DIFFERENT HOUSE that what the last inspector took a pic of!!!!! Talked to the BUYER who was there hooking up a new well and is closing on Friday. Turns out the title company has been in contact with Wells Fargo for 3 weeks now and this inspection order was issued FRIDAY! Why do these jerks waste our time????? Give us what we need to find these places or find it themselves! Gonna bill them for research..........


----------



## jjkriv

I've broken 3 cameras in the field last year and now were being forced to buy 300$ plus cameras.The purpose of these jobs is too have the fastest picture taking camera,for 300 dollars,it better be the fastest..I will be taking pics w/ my phone to start off,I just don't see why we can't just take your front pic,address pic,and street sign--geocode them(phone),then use your normal camera and use date stamps...issue solved...


----------



## BamaPPC

its all about control. they want control over what happens to the pictures between when they are taken and when they are uploaded. The new SG phone app does not allow you to manipulate the photos. You take them at the job site and up load them from the job site. 

The problem is, I didn't hire my field crews for their computer savvy. And I don't want to pay them for the time it takes to get these photos uploaded. I hired office people to review the photos, perform a QC on the photos, and then upload the photos and perform the update. My field crews are not capable of performing the QC on the photos on their 3.5" phone screen.

What this does is make us (all contractors) more vulnerable to chargebacks, return to property orders and missed work. My office crew is responsible for catching mistakes before the order is uploaded. With this new app they can't do that...the photos are already uploaded, SG has a copy, you can't un-upload a photo or add a photo from the office. So, what you have is what you have. And if it ain't right...gonna be hard to fix it.


----------



## Zuse

@ Bama, you just nailed it, missing work not done because it was uploaded by contractors in the field. If i cant QC in the office, i loose money and get charge backs.

Big money maker for SG...mostly, I don't have one contractor that can properly bid a roof or mold or debris for that matter, most are just Grunts. Their is no way they could QC their work before they send it in.

Much less walk around work and not break a camera, my guys have to keep a extra camera in the truck cuz they break so many.. now they could send it to my off from the field, which some do but not all.


----------



## Wannabe

I see this as "you are getting what you asked for"....

If you have crews you wont have shortly after all the coming chargebacks THUS the elimination of another layer of midddlemen.


----------



## samsneedsee73

*stupid camera*

anyone now how to activate geocode for samsung WB800F? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

samsneedsee73 said:


> anyone now how to activate geocode for samsung WB800F? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


REFUSE to comply! that's how!


----------

